# Apple Snails



## BentleyR (Sep 10, 2013)

four years ago I picked up a "apple snail" from walmart, originally. he was my bettas buddy for a year but now I'm that I'm attached to "Gary" I rotate him every month or so through my larger setups, he's always on move.. funny to watch..

I always was curious about breeding these guys. would it be the nornal breeding setup with a ten gallon tank filled half way, heavy on the plants and add a half dozen snails or s and wait for eggs to be laid above the water? id like to come out with a steady supply of feeders for my puffers.. as always, any info would be greatly appreciated!

thanks guys!


----------

